# Long term rental in ibiza



## Sutty18 (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, im looking for a 3 bed rental in ibiza, around the san antonio area, around the €800 pm. Does anyone have or know anyone renting, i've tried fotocasa and idealista, does anyone know any good websites worth checking too? Thanks all


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sutty18 said:


> Hi, im looking for a 3 bed rental in ibiza, around the san antonio area, around the €800 pm. Does anyone have or know anyone renting, i've tried fotocasa and idealista, does anyone know any good websites worth checking too? Thanks all


theer are a couple more links to websites in our _useful links_ sticky thread above

I don't think we have any regular members on Ibiza - if any of you do have a property there - please contact Sutty18 by PM


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Hi Sutty18

I may be able to help you find accommodation, can you give me more details, I lived in Ibiza for 26 years & have a lot of contacts still.


----------



## Sutty18 (Oct 2, 2008)

Yeah, i work all year round and currently live in cala gracio, i need a 3 bed place, at around the 800 mark, ideally i dont want to be paying a months finders fee. Looking at either cala gracio, san antonio or san antonio bay area. Its for a family of 3, would like a pool and a place for parking


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

www.diariodeibiza.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

If you live in Calle gracio all year, then that's close to San Antonio, look in the ship Inn and other local bars,


----------

